# Seiko 5717-8990 1964 Asian Games



## Cybergiant (May 18, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the forum...

I have inherited the above watch from my father...My Brother was wearing this watch when he got killed in 1967 over in South Vietnam.. My dad wore it until he died in his 80's... I have done a little research on this watch, but have never posted about it in a forum..I am wondering if anyone here has ever heard of it and whether or not it has any value to it...Click to see watch

Thank You..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

these are very rare and valuable one or two have cropped up on the forum before

I seem to recall about 5 or 6 years ago a member sold one on ebay for over Â£300


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seikos first mechanical chronograph and introduced specifically for the games of that year, the first ones had the Olympic torch on the caseback and later ones didnt........

Quit sought after, i had a lovely one that I sold on ebay last year for Â£300 so around $500 ......


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

i have never seen one like that before i have^ silver mist^ but the bezel is on the inside but is turned but is move buy the same sort of winder


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

A couple have sold recently on Ebay for $630 US (6 May 2011) and Â£360 GB (3 Apr 2011).

Google "Seiko 5717 Asian Games"

Kind regards

Dave


----------

